

Is it possible to work full time and participate in YC at the same time? - rrhoover

Many startups are created while its founders continue working at their current job.  Must all YC entrants quit their jobs?  Are there past entrants that continued working full time outside of the YC program?  What if all 3 entrants are working?  What about just one entrant?&#60;p&#62;Thanks!
======
rick888
I can't see this working very well. If you are working at your current job,
you aren't very committed to your idea (which makes it easy to give up or move
onto another one).

Personally, I am now 4 or 5 times more productive now that I'm not working.
Work sapped most of my creative energy from the day and left me with almost
nothing.

